#  Der kleine Patient >   gibt es studien über drogenmissbrauch während der schwangerschaft?? >

## _nina_

mein pflegesohn, jetzt 5,5 jahre alt und seit knapp 4 jahren bei uns, tackert immer mehr aus. :Peinlichkeit:  :Huh?: 
er ist auch in der entwicklung verzögert, wobei er in den 4 jahren hier schon viel aufgeholt hat. 
seine leibliche mutter war während der schwangerschaft drogenabhängig und im methadon-programm. 
jetzt suche ich seit jahren nach studien über die auswirkungen der drogen oder des methadons während der schwangerschaft auf das kind. über alkoholmisbrauch findet man ja so einiges, aber nix wirkliches über drogen. 
ein psychologe, den ich mal mit meinem pflegesohn aufsuchte, sagte, er hätte mit sicherheit auch hirnorganische schäden bedingt durch den drogenmissbrauch, nur ob man das nachweisen könnte, wäre die große preisfrage. 
nun meine frage: weiß einer von euch, wo ich so etwas rausbekomme? 
es wäre wichtig für mich, einfach aus dem grund, weil ich denke: wenn es die bindungsstörung und die traumatisierung ist, die ihn so austackern läßt, muß ich anders vorgehen als wenn es quasi physische ursachen hat....?! :Huh?:  
vielen dank schon mal im voraus! 
lg, die nina

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Nina 
Du kannst nach medizinischen Studien hier suchen: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?db=PubMed 
Wahrscheinlich wirst du nur englische Artikel finden, aber es wäre ein Anfang. 
Was heißt denn für dich "Austackern"? 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## _nina_

hallo sturbug, 
vielen dank für deine schnelle antwort! 
austackern bedeutet:
er ist aus dem kindergarten geflogen, weil es dort nicht zu leisten ist. :Peinlichkeit:  trotz integrativem platz. 
er macht alles, was er nicht soll, und mal gar nicht das, was er soll. ständig müssen wir ihn beaufsichtigen, ob es das händewaschen, das zähneputzen, das zimmeraufräumen ist. jeden tag rede ich mir den mund franselig "mach den mund zu beim kauen, die füße gehören UNTER den tisch", "die schuhe im flur ausziehen, danach die hände MIT SEIFE waschen", wenn ich nicht daneben stehe, macht er es nicht, er vereimert mich, dreht das wasser auf aber wäscht sich nicht. das sind jetzt nur beispiele, aber das erstreckt sich auf wirklich ALLES was er tut oder tun soll! 
er ist aggressiv (gestern abend hat er meinem mann ins gesicht geschlagen) gegenüber anderen, wobei das nicht das hauptproblem ist. 
er kann gefahren immer noch nicht einschätzen, heißt: er springt aus 2 m höhe bei einer körpergröße von 105cm ohne mit der wimper zu zucken einfach runter, er rennt auf die voll befahrene hauptstrasse, er klettert auf seinen kleiderschrank um den schlüssel für seinen fenstergriff zu bekommen um sich daraufhin aus dem fenster zu hängen, er macht alles kaputt (absichtlich), er überschwemmt mir regelmäßig das bad in dem er zb. 3paar socken im klo runterspült und ncoh 300x die spülung betätigt etc. pp. 
er ist total unruhig, kann sich schlecht konzentrieren, kann nicht warten, fummelt überall rein und alles an, er ist sehr, sehr laut (gehör wurde mehrfach untersucht, keine auffälligkeiten). 
ich könnte ein buch füllen mit dingen.
bei fas habe ich gelesen, daß die kinder große schwierigkeiten haben, sich die alltäglichen dinge zu merken, das probl. haben wir ja auch. nur dass seine leibliche mutter vehement bestreitet, alkohol während der schwangerschaft konsumiert zu haben. 
jetzt würde mich eben interessieren, ob drogen ähnliche auswirkungen haben, auch wenn immer gesagt wird, daß drogenkinder zwar kleiner und hibbeliger wären, ansonsten aber keine schädigungen aufweisen würden.... 
vielen dank auf jeden fall für diesen link, ich werde mir das heute abend mal zu gemüte führen! 
lg, die nina

----------


## StarBuG

Hast du deinen Sohn mal bei einem Kinderpsychater vorgestellt? 
Ich würde das mal versuchen, evtl. hat dein Kind ja ein Aufmerksamkeits-Defizit-und-Hyperaktivitäts-Syndrom (ADHS).
Das wäre nämlich therapierbar. 
Psychiater klingt am Anfang immer schrecklich, weil man denkt "Mein Kind ist doch nicht verrückt", aber damit hat es echt nichts zutun. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Nina! 
An ADS hatte ich vorhin auch schon gedacht, vielleicht kannst Du erstmal den Kinderarzt drauf ansprechen? 
Falls Du das schon getan hast, was sagt denn der KIA dazu?? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## _nina_

hallo starbug, hallo teetante, 
ad(h)s kann man in diesem alter noch nicht zweifelsohne diagnostizieren, außerdem sagte der psychologe, bei dem ich letztes jahr war, weil ich ihn auf ad(h)s testen lassen wollte, daß er nicht darauf tippt, weil er auch immer wieder phasen hat, in denen er ausdauernd mit etwas spielt. sind zwar leider selten, aber es gibt sie. 
bei pflegekindern wäre es ohnehin meist so, daß diese symptome von ad(h)s aufweisen würden, aber kein ad(h)s hätten, sie wären einfach "nur" getrieben von ihrer angst.... 
also: ad(h)s ist nix, und in dem alter sowieso leider schon mal gar nicht.... 
aber vielen dank für diese idee, hätt ja sein können... :Grin:  
lg, die nina

----------


## _nina_

ps.
ich habe keine probleme damit, meine kinder bei entsprechenden fachärzten vorzustellen. 
speziell in seinem fall kann ich ja auch nachweislich nichts dafür, daß er solche probleme hat, weil er die ersten beiden jahre nicht bei uns war und nur rumgeschoben wurde und niemand sich gekümmert hat und schon gar nicht so, wie ein baby das braucht *heul* 
ich bin in kontakt mit einer sehr guten kinder- und jugendpsychiaterin, die mit solchen kindern arbeitet und möchte beim Jugendamt eine kostenübernahme für sie durchsetzen (sie arbeitet freiberuflich und hat keine zulassung für die ges.krankenkassen), aber so was kann dauern... 
es ist halt für mich wichtig, zu wissen, woher das kommt, denn wenn diese schwierigkeiten auf psychischen problemen beruhen, dann werde ich das anders versuchen abzufangen als wenn ich weiß, daß einfach bestimmte regionen im hirn nicht so ausgebildet wurden, weil die leibliche mutter während der schwangerschaft so gut wie alles eingeworfen hat was dröhnt.... 
ich weiß nicht, ob das jemand versteht?? 
lg, die nina

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Nina! 
Wieso sollte das irgendjemand nicht verstehen?? 
Ich würde mir auch Gedanken machen und alles durchsuchen, Internet, Ärzte etc.  
Hast Du denn schon mal an eine bildgebende Diagnostik gedacht, sowas wie Kernspintomographie oder ähnliches? Fehlbildungen müßte man doch sehen können auf den Aufnahmen.... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@_nina_, 
das kommt ganz darauf wieviel Zeit Du investieren willst um auf eine Antwort zu warten.
Das Gesundheitsministerium gibt in der Regel sehr gerne Auskunft bei solchen Fragen
da gibt es sogar eine extra Abteilung für Drogenprävention.
Etwas schneller geht es wenn Du Dir die Auskunft über eine lokale Drogenhilfsstelle
besorgst. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Heike1

> ich weiß nicht, ob das jemand versteht??

 Hallo Nina
Neben dem Drogenmißbrauch der Mutter, sehe ich für das Verhalten des Kindes, auch die ersten zwei Lebensjahre als Ursache.
Für die Kindesentwicklung ist nicht nur Nahrung und trockene Windeln wichtig, mangelt es an Zuwendung, ständig wechselten Bezugspersonen, kommt es hier schon zu einer negativen Entwicklung.
Das mit den Kita finde ich sehr schade, weil hier genau das passiert, was immer passiert..... man schiebt ihn ab.
Ich würde versuchen, das er wenigsten ein paar Stunden am Tag oder in der Woche in die KiTa gehen kann.
Was er mit euch macht.... Grenzen suchen, austesten, ist auch in dem Alter normal (wobei er hier, euch ganz schön  was abfordert), das ganze geht dann in der Pubertät noch mal los.
Für ein Sportverein ist er noch zu jung, sucht euch etwas, wo er sich auspowern kann. (Freie Natur; Schwimmbäder)
Die durch Übermut beim Spielen, klettern usw. errungenen Beulen, Kratzer und Wunden, sind zwar nicht schön und müßen nicht sein, stellen aber in gewisser Weise eine Grenzerfahrung dar.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## StarBuG

> ...weil er auch immer wieder phasen hat, in denen er ausdauernd mit etwas spielt. sind zwar leider selten, aber es gibt sie.

 Dies ist kein Ausschlukriterium fr ADHS.
Je interessanter Sachen fr Kinder sind, desto lnger knnen sich diese damit beschftigen. 
Ab welchem alter ein ADHS diagnostiziert werden kann, wei ich leider nicht, aber es gibt einige Tests, die gemacht werden, um ADHS zu diagnostizieren. 
Ich wrde da auf jeden Fall am Ball bleiben und das nicht aus den Augen verlieren. 
Ich wnsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Geduld und Durchhaltevermgen  :Zwinker:  
Gru 
Micha

----------


## _nina_

vielen dank fr eure zahlreichen antworten!
ich werde mich an die rtliche drogenberatungsstelle wenden, das war mir noch gar nicht in den sinn gekommen. 
mit sicherheit werde ich ihn in einem jahr noch einmal auf adhs und alles mgliche andere testen lassen, damit wir wissen, woran wir sind, wenn er in die schule kommt. 
in einem jahr deswegen, weil wir schon so viele psychologen, psychiater und therapien durchhaben, da das kind irgendwann ganz wuschig wird wenn ich stndig irgendwo anders mit ihm hinrenne. 
@heike
natrlich ist ber der ganzen problematik nicht zu vergessen, da er ein kind ist, und kinder testen grenzen. aber bei ihm ist es wirklich so extrem, da nicht mehr im bereich des "normalen".... 
wie dem auch sei, vielen dank fr alles!!  
lg die nina!

----------


## Steinlaus

Eine Verffentlichung zu dem Thema die fters zitiert wird:  * Prdiktoren zur Stabilisierung opioidabhngiger                                     gravider Frauen mit Ausblick auf die elterliche Sorge.*
Ortner, Schuster, Rohrmeister, Fischer (2001) 
Universitts Klinik fr Psychiatrie, Wien _(gravide= schwanger, Methadon/Heroin gehren in die Klasse der (halb-)synthetisierten Opioide)_ 
Beispielsweise liegt die Rate der  intrauterinen (im Uterus also in der Gebrmutter) schon zustande kommenden Fehlentwicklung was die Gre des Kindes betrifft bei gut 30%,  Mikrocelaphie _(griech.: mikros_ „klein“ und _kephalos_ „Kopf“) mit ggf. Entwicklungsstrungen bei 17%.
Eine andere fr dich interessante Info drfte entsprechend auch sein das bei Heroinabusus oder Ersatztherapie (Methadon) das Auftreten von ADHS bei ber 60% liegt, bei frhzeitig adoptierten Kindern immer noch bei ber 30%. 
Ich denke aber auch das man dir bei der Drogenberatungsstelle da noch weit mehr zu sagen kann, besonders da es sich ja wie du schreibst um Mischkonsum handelt. 
Viel Kraft frs neue Jahr und eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit!
Philipp

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
also ein bischen was habe ich gefunden durch einfaches eingeben von "Drogen in der Schwangerschaft" bei Google, und siehe da in den ersten beiden Links steht schon was darber:  Drogenmissbrauch 1  Drogenmissbrauch 2  Das ist der Googlelink zu den diversen Seiten 
Gru vom Schubser

----------

